# Farewell tour Longy, 10.2.07



## fisherdan

This will probably be my last opportunity to hit the reef for a while as I move to the highlands early March just after SWR.

I'll wait till there is some light on the water as there may be some swell, though I don't think it will be to bad. 

05:30 near the fisho's shed (east of ramp). Might have a beer and an old pack of chips on return!


----------



## bazzoo

dan , it looks like lovely Bass for you from here on , gotta love the Bass mate , where will you go for your saltwater fix when you move ?


----------



## Pauly

Yep sun up is good, as said in previous post just want to fish this sunday so will visit the harbour or blue fish if longy no good ..... MUST FISH!!!


----------



## onemorecast

I'm still up for it.


----------



## Peril

May well see you there


----------



## fisherdan

That's the spirit MEN!

If it looks like death on launch ant LR, down the road to Bluefish!


AAARRRRRRR!



bazzoo said:


> dan , it looks like lovely Bass for you from here on , gotta love the Bass mate , where will you go for your saltwater fix when you move ?


4mins to Rainbow stocked Fitzroy catchment, 35mins to Kiama, 20mins to Tallowa Dam, about an hour to Jervis Bay.


----------



## MattsAdventure

I'm in if swells down if not may hit pittwater


----------



## JT

I should be there if in fact SBD has left any Kingies out there for the rest of us 

Is this the BBQ gig weekend?

JT


----------



## fisherdan

JT said:


> Is this the BBQ gig weekend?


Nah, just beer 'n chips.


----------



## wigg

I will try to be there
Fingers crossed conditions are good

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## murd

Dan, I can't make it this weekend so I hope to catch you some other time (no pun intended). Gonna miss that ice cold foreign beer you conveniently keep in your truck - almost as good as me home brews it was!

Give the kings hell and drop a big livey for a bit of fun. Even try a big sweep and see what happens - can't hurt and it will be a monster fish that swallows it!

Later dude,
Rick


----------



## fisherdan

Lllllllllllllllookin' goooood!

Sorry that was the wrong shot...

This is todays,


----------



## JT

That's not the beach launch down there Dan is it? If it is it is way bigger than I have ever seen it :shock:

JT


----------



## Pauly

JT said:


> That's not the beach launch down there Dan is it? If it is it is way bigger than I have ever seen it :shock:
> 
> JT


No JT that pic is taken from collaroy by the looks of it, the launch is top right of the photo, no swell out there when it was taken.


----------



## sbd

See you there chaps. Any chance of those squid anyone?


----------



## charlie

Assuming conditions are OK (not as windy as now) keen to tag along or fish the harbour

Pauly - would not mind trying out those other fins we talked about

cheers
Charlie


----------



## fisherdan

The pic is from Turrimetta Head, north of narrabeen looking out at the wall, even flatter today.

Will pick up 2kg of squid this arvo.


----------



## fisherdan

Got 2.5 kg will be auctioning before launch.


----------



## wigg

I have just come from the ramp.
Apart from the rain conditions are good.
Did anybody fish today?
Interested in water temp and quality.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril

Brownie points are in the bag. Will see you at the ramp


----------



## Barnsie

Allright, it would seem you have won me over, paul has assured me that he will stop these little wet things falling from the sky, and then i have aggreed to man up and come see how you catch these little princess fish. . . .see you bright and early gentleman. . . .Barnsie


----------



## sbd

Took my daughter fishing this arvo & managed 2 yakkas (she caught one). It remains to be seen as to whether they'll be live bait or not, I've stashed them and will pick them up in the morning. Should be there around 0445.


----------



## wigg

Just come home from second surf today.
Wind is very strong from the south.
Swell has dropped since this morning (partly due to the tide) still alot of power in the waves.
The water was warmer this afternoon than this morning.
Anybody got a crystal ball?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish

Hey Wigg / Fellas

me too had a surf bondi today and it was like the 'Deadliest Catch' out of the bay !!!! I was presuming that the photo posted here was showing LR point protected some how by the coastline further south (from the southerley) ??? So my question before I risk life and limb - does LR get protected in a Southerley ... probably should check out Google Earth... but your comments Wigg concern me a little...


----------



## wigg

from the ramp today conditions looked ideal but around the corner it was a bit ugly
the wind picked up alot this arvo
the swell has a bit of punch to it too

cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

wigg said:


> Anybody got a crystal ball?


I see a bunch of fellas meeting in the dark on a beach, I also hear hooting and hollering and see them bobbing around on the water with a lot of fish around them, they are happy to be there!

That'll be $20..

and $10 for the squid..

I'm meeting OTE there at 5. come on guys..


----------



## wigg

OK you have talked me into it.
See you there.
I will load up now.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## avayak

fisherdan said:


> wigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a crystal ball?
> 
> 
> 
> I see a bunch of fellas meeting in the dark on a beach, I also hear hooting and hollering and see them bobbing around on the water with a lot of fish around them, they are happy to be there!
> 
> That'll be $20..
> 
> and $10 for the squid..
> 
> I'm meeting OTE there at 5. come on guys..
Click to expand...

Since the Oracle has spoken then let it begin.
Will be there 4:30am or so.


----------



## paulb

I'll see you all down there. Dan if you have any surplus squid, I'll buy some. Time to get start packing for the morn .......


----------

